# Forum About Russia Society  пить из чайника

## sperk

В сериалах часто вижу мужчины, обыкновенно пьяные или страдающих с перепоя  ::  , пить из чайника. Удивляюсь, это вроде русский обычай? В западных странах этого не делают, а употреблялись бы стакан и воду из крана.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hQ4d9jbwoc

----------


## Zaya

> В сериалах часто вижу мужчи*н*, обычно (часто) пьяных или [s:3iuqhkti]страдающих[/s:3iuqhkti] с перепоя , которые пьют (пьющих) из чайника. Это что, русский обычай? В западных странах этого не делают, у нас берут стакан и наливают воду из крана.

 «Страдающие» и «с перепоя» как-то не очень рядом смотрятся. Другое дело, если бы они страдали «от похмелья».

----------


## translationsnmru

Have you ever had a _really_ bad hangover?  ::   It takes just one quick motion to raise a kettle to your lips. And to use a glass and tap water, you need to (1) locate a clean glass (and probably (1a) to open the cupboard doors), (2) turn on the tap, (3) to fill the glass, to (3) turn off the tap, and (4) to raise the glass to your lips... And when you have a parched throat and a splitting headache, every little motion counts.   ::   ::

----------


## Звездочёт

Или так:  

> В сериалах часто вижу мужчин, как правило пьяных или страдающих от похмелья (либо "страдающих похмельем") , пющих из чайника. Удивляюсь, это что, русский обычай? В западных странах этого не делают, а воспользовались бы стаканом и водой из крана.

 1) Глагол "(у)потреблять" в разговорной речи используется редко. Им часто пользуются в научной и технической литературе, в разных отчётах и медицинских рекомендациях: _"употребление алкагольных напитков за прошлый год составило N литров на душу населения"_, _"этот сыр не рекомендуется употреблять в пищу"_ и т. д. Нарколог может спросить: _"Вы употребляете алкоголь?"_
2) Для разговорной речи предложение _"В западных странах этого не делают, а воспользовались бы стаканом и водой из крана"_ понятно. Однако правильнее: _"В западных странах этого не сделали бы, а воспользовались бы стаканом и водой из крана"_ или _"В западных странах этого не делают, а используют стакан и воду из крана"_.
3) "С перепоя" (более разговорная форма: "с бодуна/бодунища") -- это состояние  :: . Оно употребляется как прилагательное: "Он [есть, is] с перепоя". Из-за предлога "с" это выражение может быть использовано как причина поступка. _"С перепоя я ничего не понял"_ значит _"Из-за похмелья я ничего не понял"_. Сравни с "[она] удавилась с тоски" = "удавилась от/из-за тоски", "[он] растерялся со страха" = "растерялся от/из-за страха". 
--------------------------  

> Это что, русский обычай?

 Пить из чайника неприлично (а из современного, электрического, это ещё и неудобно   ::   ). Поэтому если мужчина пьёт из чайника, то это придаёт его образу "брутальность" (brutality) и варварские манеры. В фильмах это используется, чтобы показать "настоящего мужика".

----------


## sperk

Интересно, спасибо всем!

----------


## Звездочёт

Хм... Я подумал, что как-то без второй [частицы] "бы" предложение плохо звучит. _"В западных странах этого/так не сделали бы, а воспользовались бы стаканом и водой из крана"_

----------


## Zaya

> Или так:    
> 			
> 				Удивляюсь, это что, русский обычай?

 *Звездочёт*, «удивляюсь» — это, видимо, дословный перевод I wonder, которое в словарях обычно переводят как «Интересно, …». Так что его в любом случае оставлять нельзя.   

> Я подумал, что как-то без второй [частицы] "бы" предложение плохо звучит.

 Что-то у тебя семь пятниц на неделе. То эта частица избыточна, то без нее предложение плохо звучит.  ::    Все, ушла из темы. Все равно я о сильном похмелье настоящих мужиков ничего рассказать не могу. ))

----------


## Звездочёт

> *Звездочёт*, «удивляюсь» — это, видимо, дословный перевод I wonder, которое в словарях обычно переводят как «Интересно, …». Так что его в любом случае оставлять нельзя.

 Хм... Ну, почему же нельзя? Оно здесь очень даже к месту.   

> Что-то у тебя семь пятниц на неделе. То эта частица избыточна, то без нее предложение плохо звучит.

 Лучше было бы семь воскресений или суббот  ::   Выходных вечно не хватает.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Пить из чайника неприлично...

 Хм... Я бы не сказала, что это неприлично. Это было бы неприлично, например, в гостях.   ::  А из своего чайника, у себя на кухне - почему нет?   

> Поэтому если мужчина пьёт из чайника, то это придаёт его образу "брутальность" (brutality) и варварские манеры. В фильмах это используется, чтобы показать "настоящего мужика".

 Мне кажется, вот к этому отрывку такая характеристика не подходит http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEN27MoTAM4 
Я бы сказала, что да, это русская (скорее, советская) традиция. Только вот откуда она взялась - это вопрос.   ::

----------


## Звездочёт

Ну, сейчас ведь тоже все пьют из горлышка бутылки на улице, но это же не делает такой способ питья приличным. А есть с ножа? Можно, конечно, на свой страх и риск, но разве это прилично? Для меня, например, пить из чайника немыслимо. Я непременно возьму чашку.

----------


## Ramil

> В сериалах часто вижу мужчины, обыкновенно пьяные или страдающих с перепоя  , пить из чайника. Удивляюсь, это вроде русский обычай? В западных странах этого не делают, а употреблялись бы стакан и воду из крана.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hQ4d9jbwoc

 
Нам всем с детства говорили, что воду из крана некипяченую пить нельзя. Вот и пьют из чайника - кипяченую. )))

----------


## it-ogo

На самом деле все гораздо проще. Из-под крана не пьют потому, что после более-менее культурно (т.е. с закуской) проведенного вечера раковина, как правило, забита посудой и засунуть голову под кран, чтобы пить из него, просто не получается.  
Насчет стаканов же тут уже писали - это даже не смешно.

----------


## Ramil

Вообще, умные люди оставляют на утро минералку (ну, или пиво, хотя пиво с утра мне лично не лезет) или рассол.

----------


## studyr

Помню в 10-м классе у одной девочки был день рождения. Я был в числе приглашённых. Родителей её дома не было и мы отметили. На следующее утро произошло непредвиденное: отключили воду в доме. Бачок унитаза оказался пуст и они выпили аквариум, оставив немного воды рыбкам. Я не решился пить из аквариума, меня и так тошнило  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  *Звездочёт*, «удивляюсь» — это, видимо, дословный перевод I wonder, которое в словарях обычно переводят как «Интересно, …». Так что его в любом случае оставлять нельзя.   Хм... Ну, почему же нельзя? Оно здесь очень даже к месту.

 Ту хум хау. )))) Я бы уже и не отвечала, но *paulb* дал ссылку на неплохой ресурс, где этот момент тоже рассматривается. (:  

> What is really interesting is that Russians use this word where Americans use the phrase “I wonder?” *Интересно, когда* наконец-то начнутся летние дожди? 	*I wonder when* the summer rains will finally begin? *Интересно, сколько* теперь стоит номер в гостинице в Москве? 	*I wonder how* much a hotel room costs in Moscow nowadays?

 http://shininghappypeople.net/rwotd/...009/08/26/-262

----------


## mishau_

Страдающие с перепоя(ю)  http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&clien ... =&aq=f&oq=

----------


## E-learner

It might have been drilled into us with this cartoon (0:11). Everybody have seen it.   ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXG_AIzVV88&NR=1

----------


## Zaya

*E-learner*, you made my day.  ::

----------


## mishau_

См. 5:47 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCpunio7Sgo   ::

----------


## Lusya

Ха-ха, я иногда пью из чайника, с брата пример взяла))))

----------


## SAn

> Originally Posted by sperk  В сериалах часто вижу мужчины, обыкновенно пьяные или страдающих с перепоя  , пить из чайника. Удивляюсь, это вроде русский обычай? В западных странах этого не делают, а употреблялись бы стакан и воду из крана.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hQ4d9jbwoc   Нам всем с детства говорили, что воду из крана некипяченую пить нельзя. Вот и пьют из чайника - кипяченую. )))

 Yes. You must NEVER drink from a tap: you can get serious illness or even die. Parents always watch for their children to be sure that children do not drink water from a tap. So, the only source of drinking water is kettle. Why you should harden your life and use glass for that? Just drink from a kettle! Especially, if all glasses are dirty, with cockroaches and remainders of vodka. 
When we studied at school the teacher told us that there are two places in Russia where we can drink water safely straight from a tap (withoud boiling it first): Moscow and Kislovodsk. We were amazed that water cleaning technology can be so developed that you can drink water from a tap without fear (and we were proud of USSR for that we have such a technologies). 
Now we live in Moscow. My wife drink water from a tap, but I still cannot overcome myself to do this.

----------


## Оля

> You must NEVER drink from a tap: you can get serious illness or even die.

 When I was a child, I ALWAYS drank water from a tap. It was not in Moscow and not in Kislovodsk.

----------

